# Any downsides to a Mazzer SJ?



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Looking for my first grinder and used Mazzer SJ's seem to be readily available and cheap for what you get.

I know these are large, heavy machines aimed at commercial rather than home use, but are there any other issues using these at home for 4-6 coffee's a day?

Cheers!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I do it. With very minimal mods. (I've faffed about with but kept the doser, and removed the hopper)

You do need to dust the worktops free from coffee regularly as it does get messy.

Suits me really well as it's a decent sized burr at a really cheap price point.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

It also ain't the prettiest..!


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

I thought this too but then I got a SJ-E and I've come around to the looks of it. Things like the clunky switch to turn it on feel great and solid.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Very solid, reliable and consistent. I don't find it messy, just a tiny bit of grinds on the worktop for each grind session.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

In my brief period of ownership ( sold as too big for intended space...Duh!) and from what I have absorbed from my research:

Minuses:

- Messy, I found this too but could be to do with next point.

- Static

- Quite Loud

- Big

- Ugly, subjective.

- Provenance, lots have perhaps worked very hard, if loved and cared for thats fine.

Pluses:

- Readily available.

- Strong

- Reliable ( reputation )

- Easy to mod ( single dose/ Chutes/ Doser removal etc etc )

- Good quality output.

- 63mm Burrs for the price.

- Value.

Good luck!


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for the replies! I've been looking on ebay. First one I bid on went to £290 which I thought was a little steep for a used machine.

I appears they go for £175 to £250 on the whole. (unless anyone knows otherwise)

Without going bonkers mad and buying one of the esoteric hand made grinders for $$$$, I think commercial is the way to go. I don't mind the look of the Mazzer at all. Chunky is good. The giant hopper can be replaced and I may experiment with a direct chute instead of the doser.

Not worried about noise and they are very popular so I don't think new burrs will be an issue on a heavily used one.

I don't know if 'retention' is a big problem with these?


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

With the rubber lens hood mod, I don't find retention a problem at all. If you don't know what the rubber lens hood mod is - you put it in place of the hopper; then after grinding, put some kind of lid (I use a beer mat!) on the extended lens hood; then push down hard on the lenshood to collapse it quickly, thereby forcing air quickly through the grinder and out through the chute. This clears a lot of the retained grind. I find a retention of 0.1 to 0.2g is normal using this method.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes the lens hood mod makes retention about as good as it gets on any grinder, under 0.5g typically and as above, as low as 0.1-0.2

Static wasn't a problem on mine, but it basically depends how quick the grinds fly out of the exit chute, you need something to hold them up a bit so they are pushed out and not flung out. This gives the static a chance to disperse. Mazzer do an antistatic screen but it stops the lens hood mod working in my experience.

If you keep an eye on the F/S section here then modded Mazzers in good nick go for about 250 here.


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Dylan said:


> Yes the lens hood mod makes retention about as good as it gets on any grinder, under 0.5g typically and as above, as low as 0.1-0.2
> 
> Static wasn't a problem on mine, but it basically depends how quick the grinds fly out of the exit chute, you need something to hold them up a bit so they are pushed out and not flung out. This gives the static a chance to disperse. Mazzer do an antistatic screen but it stops the lens hood mod working in my experience.
> 
> If you keep an eye on the F/S section here then modded Mazzers in good nick go for about 250 here.


Lens hood mod! Great idea!

Most people take the doser off I assume?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

rich987 said:


> Lens hood mod! Great idea!
> 
> Most people take the doser off I assume?


Look for pimp my shelf octopus funnel on here... I haven't, but I'm entirely not handy... So you can, but it's not essential, and doser does have advantages re static distribution etc.


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Missy said:


> Look for pimp my shelf octopus funnel on here... I haven't, but I'm entirely not handy... So you can, but it's not essential, and doser does have advantages re static distribution etc.


Hi Missy,

Mazzer SJ has been acquired and I have been looking everywhere for the special funnel. I thought it was a confectionery funnel but would never have thought in a million years to google "Shelf Octopus funnel"....!

Thanks for the tip and what is one of those exactly???


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

What is one exactly is fully explained in the following link

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=39641

Hope your the handy sort with a fully equipped workshop or know of a jimbojohn55 type local to you.

Let us know what your thoughts are on this.


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

mines_abeer said:


> What is one exactly is fully explained in the following link
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=39641
> 
> ...


Handy thread. Thanks.

As it happens I do have a fully equipped workshop!

Working stainless is a total PITA but dremelling a square hole shouldn't be too bad.

Amazed no none has bought a small stock of these funnels and then flog them on here?

Will start the 2 week wait for shipping from China...


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Amazed no none has bought a small stock of these funnels and then flog them on here?

Now's your opportunity


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

mines_abeer said:


> Amazed no none has bought a small stock of these funnels and then flog them on here?
> 
> Now's your opportunity


Ha! Maybe... I will do one first and see how I go before ordering a container full!


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

The Cunill funnel from the Tranquillo looks like it should fit. It's ABS so easy to work with normal tools. £29 delivered from Fracino. Details and all dimensions on the Pimp My Octopus Funnel thread.


----------

